# Yeast



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Jasmine has a pink tummy and pink between her paws. The head of her rescue commented on a fb pic that it looks like she has some skin condition going on. We chatted on the phone and she seems to think that Jasmine may have a yeast infection. She suggested bathing her in a medicated shampoo and is going to call her vet to inquire. She did have an ear infection about a month ago and was treated. She thinks this could be related.

I don't know much about yeast infections. Has anyone else experience one on their dog? This is the pic she was commenting on:









Jasmine does seem to lick her paws quite often, but otherwise, doesn't seem overly itchy.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Does she smell at all in those areas?

I find a Apple Cider Vinegar soak in those areas followed by some oregano oil (diluted) with coconut oil works best for getting rid of yeast. Of course, you may have to look into diet too. Are you feeding her raw as well or just Jewel? For dogs prone to yeast it's best to cut out as much carbs as possible.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, those are some pretty amazing diagnostic skillz.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Does she smell at all in those areas?
> 
> I find a Apple Cider Vinegar soak in those areas followed by some oregano oil (diluted) with coconut oil works best for getting rid of yeast. Of course, you may have to look into diet too. Are you feeding her raw as well or just Jewel? For dogs prone to yeast it's best to cut out as much carbs as possible.


Thanks Taquitos  Her paws kind of smell musty, but her belly doesn't. Both girls are on a grain free salmon and sweet potato kibble. I took Jewel off raw once we got Jazz. I think I'll try the shampoo first and see if it helps. She has been like this since we got her so I'm hoping that once we clear it up, it won't come back.

I don't know much about skin conditions. I thought her belly was just naturally pink and her paws were a little raw due to licking from stress.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

sassafras said:


> Wow, those are some pretty amazing diagnostic skillz.


LOL I know eh. She said the medicated shampoo wouldn't hurt to try and in the meantime, we'll see a vet.

She went to the vet about a month ago and the vet didn't seem concerned. Until she commented on this photo, I didn't even put much thought into it.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I use a mix of 1/2C apple cider vinegar + 1/2C brewed green tea + 1C distilled water....mix in a spray bottle and spray them down (and get right into their paw crevices). Was suggested by Rodney at Planet Paws and it seems to really cut down on yeast. Also, a probiotic in the diet will give the body something else to eat the sugar coming in (as opposed to the yeast eating it).


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Definitely try the diluted apple cider vinegar rinse. It has worked like a charm for Murphy. I would do that before any medicated shampoo. Also make sure that the normal shampoo being used doesn't have oatmeal, that just increases the yeast.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. I will def try the ACV solution. I read an article about soaking their paws in it. I'm hoping that since we switched to grain free kibble that this will also help. I will add probiotics too.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

d_ray said:


> Thanks Taquitos  Her paws kind of smell musty, but her belly doesn't. Both girls are on a grain free salmon and sweet potato kibble. I took Jewel off raw once we got Jazz. I think I'll try the shampoo first and see if it helps. She has been like this since we got her so I'm hoping that once we clear it up, it won't come back.
> 
> I don't know much about skin conditions. I thought her belly was just naturally pink and her paws were a little raw due to licking from stress.


Yeah it's really hard to tell sometimes. I think a vet could just have a look at a skin scraping or something, but usually yeast is very easily distinguishable because of the smell... It smells like gross fritos.. it has like, this heat to it, and it will make your fingers smell too if you touch it lol. Not sure if it's the same in mild cases, but it sure was the case with my old foster who had a horrible yeast infection.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

d_ray said:


> Thanks guys. I will def try the ACV solution. I read an article about soaking their paws in it. I'm hoping that since we switched to grain free kibble that this will also help. I will add probiotics too.


Just remember to dilute it!


----------

